# The band called it quits after 10 years



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I have played with the same band, with various linups and configurations, on-and-off for about 10 years but that ended tonight. The guitar player and singer/keys are husband and wife (they met while playing a few years ago) and they have decided they need some time away from playing. There must be a lot of added stress having both a personal and a performing relationship, but I have no experience there as I never been involved with anyone in any bands I have been in. 

I am not terribly disappointed ... there were a few songs in our setlist that if I played them one more time I was going to either hurl or run amok with my axe :smile: Also, for various reasons, it has been some time since we were actively gigging. 

Although I am excited about finding a new project I am also saddened by the loss of the old one. 

Alrighty then - who needs an old bass player? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hush said:


> Alrighty then - who needs an old bass player? :food-smiley-004:


oh, pretty much everyone. if you play bass at all well, you won't be out of a band for long, trust me. 

sorry to hear about the demise.. always a tough decision


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hush said:


> ... there were a few songs in our setlist that if I played them one more time I was going to either hurl or run amok with my axe :smile:



Let me guess, was one of them Mustang Sally ?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Similar situation here. Band I was with for over ten years just kinda started tailing off about two years ago and we finally pulled the plug just before Christmas.

Have done a bit of jamming and had a bit of a promising project started but I think that one's gonna die as the members just aren't a good fit in direction.

Something will always come up. That's why I keep buying stuff :smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's hard for a guitar player to find a new gig, but not a bass player. 

IMO, go outside, throw a rock. Whoever you hit, walk up and ask "so, how long you been playing guitar?"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

suttree said:


> oh, pretty much everyone. if you play bass at all well, you won't be out of a band for long, trust me.
> 
> sorry to hear about the demise.. always a tough decision


So where were you 20-25 years ago, when we always needed a bass player...

:smile:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lots of guitar players but are they any good.
RKL


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

Same situation happened to some friends of mine a couple years ago, they met in the band they have had together for 15-20 years, and 2 years ago decided they needed a break. He went crazy after not playing out for 2 weeks, got the band back together, she got mad, then 2 months later she was out with them again.... still going toady!! Once it gets' in the blood it is hard to get away, don't be surprised if one or the other calls in a week or two!! LOL
If not, good luck with the future endeavours.
Cheers,
Steve
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Gear Pig said:


> Same situation happened to some friends of mine a couple years ago, they met in the band they have had together for 15-20 years, and 2 years ago decided they needed a break. He went crazy after not playing out for 2 weeks, got the band back together, she got mad, then 2 months later she was out with them again.... still going toady!! Once it gets' in the blood it is hard to get away, don't be surprised if one or the other calls in a week or two!! LOL
> If not, good luck with the future endeavours.
> Cheers,
> Steve
> :smilie_flagge17:


Thanks Steve, and you are probably right but even if they call I doubt I'll sign on again. I do this for fun and meager profit - too much drama for me (and I want to play some songs recorded in, oh, the last thirty years). 

I am a little behind getting something off the ground as I just finished playing for a local theatre production. I am assembling another roadhouse band and have drums, vox and rehearsal space, just need a guitar with backing vox and a couple of months to get it together. Guitarist will need to be OK with the overriding philosophy that "If you get the girls to stick around and dance you win" as well as the high-pressure performance requirements of "1-2 gigs a month, 130km radius of London, for crappy money". heheh. I don't think I could be any more honest.


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

hush said:


> I am assembling another roadhouse band and have drums, vox and rehearsal space, just need a guitar with backing vox and a couple of months to get it together. Guitarist will need to be OK with the overriding philosophy that "If you get the girls to stick around and dance you win" as well as the high-pressure performance requirements of "1-2 gigs a month, 130km radius of London, for crappy money". heheh. I don't think I could be any more honest.


If I ever move back up Ontario way I'll give you a ring!! hehehe


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hush said:


> I am a little behind getting something off the ground as I just finished playing for a local theatre production. I am assembling another roadhouse band and have drums, vox and rehearsal space, just need a guitar with backing vox and a couple of months to get it together. Guitarist will need to be OK with the overriding philosophy that "If you get the girls to stick around and dance you win" as well as the high-pressure performance requirements of "1-2 gigs a month, 130km radius of London, for crappy money". heheh. I don't think I could be any more honest.


i might be your huckleberry... why not send me a PM with some details on who's all in the band and what kind of songs you're interested in? cheers, paul


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

hey Hush just curious, what was the name of your old band?


----------

